# Free Standing Table



## shrlyjo (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey all. I have a question for you guys. When we bought our new outback it came with the freestanding table and chairs. We thought it was what we wanted. We both of us have decided we would like to have the booth instead. Does anyone know where you can buy one. We have the green interior. Might be something you can't add........


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Hmmmm, this is tempting. We have the booth and kind of think we want the free-standing.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hmm...

Do I detect a road trip?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

z-family said:


> Could this be the first ever..."Outback dinette transplant"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess we need to know where shrlyjo lives...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

z-family said:


> Could this be the first ever..."Outback dinette transplant"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just don't call Dr. Gilligan









Don


----------



## shrlyjo (Nov 20, 2005)

Shirley Jo lives in Southern Maryland. LOL. action


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

was the trasnplant a success


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Maryland is a long waaaayyyyy from Idaho.....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

vdub said:


> Maryland is a long waaaayyyyy from Idaho.....
> [snapback]103070[/snapback]​


More time to enjoy your OutBack!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

vdub said:


> Maryland is a long waaaayyyyy from Idaho.....
> [snapback]103070[/snapback]​


*
ROAD TRIP!!!*


----------

